# Panasonic LC70 Lumix camera



## Fern (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm hoping someone can shed some light as to why, when I take 1 photo of a particular subject, the memory card shows 3 or more of the same yet I know very well only 1 was originally taken.!!
I'm perplexed, can someone shed some light on this.? 
Thanks.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh boy,back when I was doing property inspections I had that happen a few times with my camera and now I can`t remember how the heck I fixed it. Let me see if I can remember tomorrow-too late tonight.


----------



## oldman (Oct 30, 2014)

Do you have it set on "Sport" selection? I have that on my camera and it will continue to take one picture after another until I release the shutter button.


----------



## Fern (Oct 30, 2014)

oldman said:


> Do you have it set on "Sport" selection? I have that on my camera and it will continue to take one picture after another until I release the shutter button.


I can't see any 'sport' selection.


----------



## Fern (Oct 30, 2014)

I contacted Panasonic and they tell me that the camera must be on Auto (AE) Bracketing.(never heard of it) I Looked up the manual and sure enough it says 3 pics will be taken every time I click the shutter. But it also says AE will be turned off when the camera is .That's not happening, it appears to be on auto all the time and I can't see how to turn it off. 
At times like this I wish I had my Box Brownie.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 31, 2014)

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/360844/Panasonic-Lumix-Dmc-Lc50.html?page=34#manual


Page  taken from here   http://www.manualslib.com/products/Panasonic-Lumix-Dmc-Lc70-2577676.html


----------



## Fern (Nov 4, 2014)

thanks for that Phantom.


----------

